# hunting license



## busybee870

do i need a hunting license to hunt on my own land?


----------



## travlnusa

In Iowa, Minnesota, and Wisconsin you do. 

Call the DNR for whatever state you are in and ask.


----------



## JJ Grandits

It depends on the state. In New York you may own the land but the wildlife belongs to the state. Check with your dept. of natural resources.


----------



## tyusclan

Yep, it varies from state to state. In Florida you can hunt on your homestead property, (the property that you file homestead exemption and actually live on) but any other property that you own requires a license.


----------



## bob clark

travlnusa said:


> In Iowa, Minnesota, and Wisconsin you do.
> 
> Call the DNR for whatever state you are in and ask.


unless it has changed recently Iowa you can hunt all you want on your own land

you are suposed to obay the dates and get a tag for taged animals

I have never gotten a fishing or hunting license in my life. i have picked up the free landowner tags from time to time


----------



## DavidUnderwood

In NC you can hunt on your own land
without a license. Your children can too,
untill they are eighteen.


----------



## Haggis

Many states, including Minnesota (unless the laws have changed this year) divide animals into large and small game catagories: small game one may hunt their own land without paying a hunting tax ("buying a license" if one prefers the gentler, albeit less to the point term than tag, license, or permit), but for the hunting a large game a tax must be paid in advance of of hunting. The hunting of migratory fowl reguires the paying of additional taxes.

I hunt black bear on my own land and pay a $39 tax for the privelege.
Herself and I both hunt deer in all legal seasons upon our own land and will pay $208 in taxes for the privelege (because we own more than 80 acres of agricultural land the state of Minnesota will allow us to harvest one "tax paid" antlerless deer _if_ we allow the populous of Minnesota unlimited access to freely trespass and hunt our land; a $13 gift we kindly refuse). 
Because I trap my own land I am forced to pay $21 in taxes for the privelege, and am then forced to pay the $20 tax for hunting small game as well (one may not set traps or snares unless one has paid their small game hunting tax).


----------



## Old Vet

Check with your Game warden. It is the only way that you know for sure. In Arkansas you do need to have a lisence on your own land. I don't now about Misiouri.


----------



## moonwolf

In Ontario you would need a small games hunting permit if you want to hunt, whether you own the land or not. Big game needs additional tags to that. A 'farmers' deer tag costs about $10 less than a resident hunter's deer tag, but the farm has to be regisered by the person hunting it as a 'farm' and have farm income. 
The premise behind wildlife pursuit such as deer, is that game doesn't belong to any one landowner just becuase it's passing through, or using that property, compared to domestic animals that are contained which Belong to the landowner.


----------



## big rockpile

In Missouri you don't need any.Plus we can kill 6 Deer and 12 Turkeys off our place every year.

big rockpile


----------



## wdchuck

What country, and state are you in?? makes it easier to answer your question.


In Wisconsin, a landowner can get a $2 Deer license to hunt his own land only and not be required the usual gun deer license. It's what I get for my place.


----------



## busybee870

Im in AR, ive never hunted, but have thought about it since i have deer and turkey on my land


----------



## Old Vet

In Arkansas you need a hunting lisence to hunt anything. You can get a small game lisence for $10.50 and it will be good for one turkey one deer and any small game you find. You can get a sportsman lisence and it is good for three deer one turkey one bear and small game and fishing for $21.50. If you are disabled You can get a dosabled lisence for three years for $20.00. The first two ones last one year. If you are over 65 You can get a lifetime lisence for $25.00. The disaple lisecnce and the Lifetime lisence is only avalibel in Little Rock at the Game and Fish building. Only the small game lisence is only for hunting but the others are fishing and hunting.


----------



## Hillbillybob

big rockpile said:


> In Missouri you don't need any.Plus we can kill 6 Deer and 12 Turkeys off our place every year.
> 
> big rockpile


Almost correct. You haft to have 5 acres to hunt on your own land with a land owners permit. 
You can only kill 1 deer and I think 2 turkeys with gun from 5 acres to 75 acres and then at 75 acres the amount of deer you can kill increases but don't know what the next break but it is less than 276 acres.
I fall in the same group as rockpile.
We still haft to get our land owners permit from the conservation department but they are free to the land owner and you can pick them up anywhere hunting and fishing license are sold for free.
Hillbillybob


----------



## krondor2

So make sure you can hunt the king's deer on your own land, that is the just of it.


----------



## pheasantplucker

In Ohio you may hunt on your own land without purchasing hunting license or special permits. Your children may hunt on your property, free, as well


----------



## Pops2

last time i lived in VA, landowners were no/free license, their children & minor grandchildren.


----------



## busybee870

well supposin i was target practicing and a deer walked in front of the bullet, would i get in trouble? It would be my word against the deers and hes dead


----------



## big rockpile

Hillbillybob said:


> Almost correct. You haft to have 5 acres to hunt on your own land with a land owners permit.
> You can only kill 1 deer and I think 2 turkeys with gun from 5 acres to 75 acres and then at 75 acres the amount of deer you can kill increases but don't know what the next break but it is less than 276 acres.
> I fall in the same group as rockpile.
> We still haft to get our land owners permit from the conservation department but they are free to the land owner and you can pick them up anywhere hunting and fishing license are sold for free.
> Hillbillybob


I was counting both mine and DW,Archery and Firearm,Spring and Fall on Turkeys.

big rockpile


----------



## travlnusa

wdchuck said:


> What country, and state are you in?? makes it easier to answer your question.
> 
> 
> In Wisconsin, a landowner can get a $2 Deer license to hunt his own land only and not be required the usual gun deer license. It's what I get for my place.


Is that based on the CWD zone, or does that pricing apply state wide?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

Hillbillybob said:


> Almost correct. You haft to have 5 acres to hunt on your own land with a land owners permit.
> You can only kill 1 deer and I think 2 turkeys with gun from 5 acres to 75 acres and then at 75 acres the amount of deer you can kill increases but don't know what the next break but it is less than 276 acres.
> I fall in the same group as rockpile.
> We still haft to get our land owners permit from the conservation department but they are free to the land owner and you can pick them up anywhere hunting and fishing license are sold for free.
> Hillbillybob


small game on your land you do not need a permit. deer, turkey, migratory birds requires permits


----------



## Old Vet

$10.50 is not enough to pay for a hunting lisence and will keep you out of trouble if a Game Warden happens by. If it is more than you can aford let me know and I will pay it to keep you on board and posting.


----------

